# ¿Seréis vos el otro?



## Mita

Hola a todos, 

Estoy leyendo el libro (un poquito viejo ) "Don Juan Tenorio" (lo conocen, ¿cierto? ), y el siguiente diálogo me hizo preguntarme algo (son dos personas hablando):

B   : ¡Oh, excelencia!
D.G: ¿Conocéis a don Juan Tenorio?
B   : Sí.
D.G: ¿Y es cierto que tiene aquí hoy una cita?
B: ¡Oh! ¿Seréis vos el otro?

Acá se está usando la forma "vos". Y la pregunta que me hago es con respecto a su uso. ¿Todavía se usa esta forma en España? ¿O sólo usan "tú"? ¿O usan "vos" para ciertos casos especiales?


----------



## Camui

no ya no se usa, solamente si quieres hacerte pasar por alguién del siglo XVII.

Ademas ese vos no es como el argentino, la conjugación de ese vos (vuestra merced) es la de vosotros, peo dirigida a una sóla persona.


PD: yo si lo digo alguna ves de broma

-Oh, perdonadme, ¿os hice daño?.... (dicho a una sola persona)


^^


----------



## Mita

Gracias, Vuestra Merced, ¡ya me habéis sacado de la duda!


----------



## ampurdan

Es el mismo "vos" que el "vous" francés, que en España ha caído en desuso, pero que por apócope a dado origen a la conjugación del vos argentino y el chileno:

vos queréis (antiguo)-> vos querés (argentino)
-> vo' queréi (chile)

Para el trato de cortesía luego se optó en España para vuestra merced, que apocopado, dio "vuesa merced", "vuced" y finalmente "usted". Asimismo pasó en América, y el "vos" se reservó para usos familiares, desplazando en algunos lugares el "tú".

P.D. Por tanto: "Vuestra Merced me ha sacado de la duda" y "Vos me habéis sacado de la duda".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

En España, sólo veo VOS usado en literatura... en una conversación normal, desde luego no. Además, me suena muy formal.


----------



## ieracub

ampurdan said:
			
		

> -> vo' queréi (chile)


 
¡Casi! Es *vo' querí.*

Pero, en realidad, el uso del vo' (vos con aspiración de la s) es considerado vulgar, aunque suele utilizarse en conversaciones extremadamante coloquiales. Lo que más se utiliza es el pronombre _tú_ en combinación con las conjugaciones verbales derivadas del _vosotros_.

Sería, por lo tanto, *Tú querí.*

Saludos!


----------



## Mita

ieracub said:
			
		

> ¡Casi! Es *vo' querí.*


Casi casi, diría yo.  Porque en realidad es *vos querís*, pero los chilenos frecuentemente nos "comemos" el sonido de la "s", por lo que suena como *vo' querí'*.

Saludos,


----------



## essperanza

¿Alguien me puede confirmar cuando se dejó de utilizar el "vos" en España? 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## fnix

como que se la comen?? es una s aspirada o desaparece totalmente???


----------



## duvija

fnix said:


> como que se la comen?? es una s aspirada o desaparece totalmente???


 

Las dos cosas, mi capitán. A veces suena un poquito, a veces se muere.


----------



## fnix

y sabes si depende de algo?? encontre por ahi esto

*La aspiración es más evidente cuando la palabra que sigue es una consonante y tiende a desaparecer si la que sigue es una vocal

* pero como estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el tema me gustaria asegurarme antes de incluirlo...

pd gracias¡


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

He leído que todo comenzó cuando los reyes de muchos países europeos empezaron a usar la forma plural del verbo... (nos) somos/tenemos etc- ya que somos el rey, hablamos por todo el país. 
Y si el rey se autodenominaba así, pues no era muy aconsejable llevarle el contrario. De ahí el uso de vos (con el rey).  Luego, con los años con los años, empezó a usarse con toda persona de rango más alto que el tuyo, como señal de respeto, y poco a poco con los iguales también.  Para intentar ahorrar confusión nacieron entonces las formas <<nosotros>> y <<vosotros>> etc. Después de eso ha pasado lo que ha dicho Ampurdan.


----------



## duvija

fnix said:


> y sabes si depende de algo?? encontre por ahi esto
> 
> *La aspiración es más evidente cuando la palabra que sigue es una consonante y tiende a desaparecer si la que sigue es una vocal*
> 
> pero como estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el tema me gustaria asegurarme antes de incluirlo...
> 
> pd gracias¡


 

Ayuda: ambigüedad. "Tiende a desaparecer" ¿significa que la 's' final desaparece del todo, o lo que desaparece es la aspiración?
Creo que desaparece la aspiración, por lo tanto la 's' antes de vocal es una [s] normal, no? 
Lo que no queda claro es si una s final se recupera si agregamos una palabra que comience por vocal (esto es tema para otro hilo, no?)


----------



## iheartportugues

Yo he estado pasando tiempo en Zaragoza y algunos pueblos cerca de Zaragoza, y algunas veces he oído el uso de "vos" en estos casos:

A: Qué tal?
B: Bien, y *vos*? (en lugar de "tú")

Yo había entendido que el uso de vos no existía en España. He viajado bastante por España y nunca he oído vos antes pero en esta región sí. Alguien me explica si estoy entendiendo bien (podría ser otra cosa que estoy oyendo?) 

Gracias


----------



## ucles

Pueden decir _y vosotros_ y sonar vos, sincopado.


----------



## MARIA444

Hola iheartportugues,

No entiendes nada mal. El tema está en que *vos* no se usa frecuentemente en España, sino mas en Latino América. No obstante, en algunas ocasiones (por formalidad o bien por tradición en la región) puedes escucharlo en una conversación.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Rubns

Puede usarse en algunas zonas, pero no conjugamos el "vos". Jamás escucharías: _vos tenés / vos sos_ de un hispanohablante nacido y criado en España (salvo que quiera imitar el voseo). 

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Dónde se usa el "vos" en España? Esto es toda una revelación.

¿No se habrá dicho más bien con cierto tono humorístico? ¿O tal vez un caso aislado propio de un grupo reducido de personas: amigos, familiares, etc. (ecolecto)?

Un saludo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

O tal vez sean argentinos que viven en Zaragoza...


----------



## EddieZumac

aldonzalorenzo said:


> O tal vez sean argentinos que viven en Zaragoza...


Ja, Ja, muy buen punto.


----------



## Rubns

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Dónde se usa el "vos" en España? Esto es toda una revelación.
> 
> ¿No se habrá dicho más bien con cierto tono humorístico? ¿O tal vez un caso aislado propio de un grupo reducido de personas: amigos, familiares, etc. (ecolecto)?
> 
> Un saludo.



Supongo que sería así, en un momento de broma o por quedar original. Alguna vez lo he oído, sobre todo en la época esa en la que se popularizaron algunas series argentinas entre adolescentes. Eso sí, sin conjugar, sólo como sustitución del: _¿y tú?_

Saludos.


----------



## iheartportugues

No no, no estaban hablando como imitando a un argentino... Es un pueblo bastante rural en la comunidad de Zaragoza y la gente alli lo dice mucho. No son argentinos ni nada. Qué curioso


----------



## Rubns

La razón puede estar en que ese pronombre se use en aragonés. Si es una zona muy rural, es posible que se conserven algunos usos del aragonés y esto "contamine" al castellano de la zona. Ocurre en muchas zonas de España donde se hablan lenguas minoritarias, en zonas rurales se mezclan muchas veces ambas lenguas. 

Por ejemplo aquí en Extremadura, en pueblos muy pequeños sigue usándose el extremeño mezclado con el castellano. En el pueblo de mi abuela por ejemplo se usa "veleíle" para "míralo ahí" o "velaquí" para "míralo aquí", hablando castellano. Es posible que sea por influencia del aragonés en el caso de lo que escuchaste en Zaragoza.

Saludos.


----------



## levmac

Mi ex-compañero de piso (que era catalán) me contestaba así bastante a menudo. Creo que es nada más que una manera divertido de contestar a alguien, como cuando decimos palabras francesas, alemanes o italianas en inglés.

Gesundheit!


----------



## iheartportugues

Rubns said:


> La razón puede estar en que ese pronombre se use en aragonés. Si es una zona muy rural, es posible que se conserven algunos usos del aragonés y esto "contamine" al castellano de la zona. Ocurre en muchas zonas de España donde se hablan lenguas minoritarias, en zonas rurales se mezclan muchas veces ambas lenguas.
> 
> Por ejemplo aquí en Extremadura, en pueblos muy pequeños sigue usándose el extremeño mezclado con el castellano. En el pueblo de mi abuela por ejemplo se usa "veleíle" para "míralo ahí" o "velaquí" para "míralo aquí", hablando castellano. Es posible que sea por influencia del aragonés en el caso de lo que escuchaste en Zaragoza.
> 
> Saludos.


A lo mejor será eso, dado que existe 'vos' en aragonés, parece muy posible. Gracias a todos.


----------



## jmx

Parece que efectivamente se usa 'vos' medio en broma en España, aunque yo no recuerdo haberlo oído. Véase este mensaje y los siguientes. Es posible que estuviera de moda en Zaragoza en alguna época, recuerdo que en una canción de Amaral dice "moriría por vos". Desde luego NO tiene nada que ver con el aragonés.


----------

